# 911



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

i have a 250 gallon tank with about 10 reds 3 caribe 1 tern
1 of the reds layed eggs 3 days ago the eggs did not hatch the piranha is still protecting the nest and is in rough shape bitten from the other fish i believe the male who is guarding outside of the nest he has also been bitten quite alot i would like to put them in a separate tank 1 have a 55 gallon
is it a good idea and how will i know that the red that has turned dark and is beside the nest is the male

any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

anthonycaf said:


> i have a 250 gallon tank with about 10 reds 3 caribe 1 tern
> 1 of the reds layed eggs 3 days ago the eggs did not hatch the piranha is still protecting the nest and is in rough shape bitten from the other fish i believe the male who is guarding outside of the nest he has also been bitten quite alot i would like to put them in a separate tank 1 have a 55 gallon
> is it a good idea and how will i know that the red that has turned dark and is beside the nest is the male
> 
> any help would be appreciated thanks


 remove the eggs into a seperate tankl and if possible you could temperarily move the breeders to the 55


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

could i put the reds that are breeding in thee 55 for good
the eggs are all gone


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd put them in a 75 gallon, but you could definately try a 55. what do you mean the eggs are all gone? if they've hatched and developed tails and eyes, they will have now burrowed into the gravel but are still in and around the nest area, try syphoning the area and im sure you'll come out with teeny tiny little fry


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

How long have you had your reds? If it's the first time don't sweat it and let them go by the wayside. They WILL breed again. I wouldn't seperate them if you are wanting to raise fry. If you move the breeders into another tank you will have a couple of problems. You might not get the right pair and they won't breed and it can take a long while till they get used to the new tank set-up before they breed. In all actuallity it's easier to take out everyone else and only leave the breeders in the original tank. Anywhoo, if you want them to breed again and they will simply stay with your same feeding habbits and when you do a water change next time make it a bit colder. More than anything else in my practice in breeding cold water does it. Especially with heavy feeding right after a water change with cold water.

The reason I want to know how long you've had your reds is because if this is the first time they have bred then you don't want to keep the fry cause the first batch is never a strong batch. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> How long have you had your reds? If it's the first time don't sweat it and let them go by the wayside. They WILL breed again. I wouldn't seperate them if you are wanting to raise fry. If you move the breeders into another tank you will have a couple of problems. You might not get the right pair and they won't breed and it can take a long while till they get used to the new tank set-up before they breed. In all actuallity it's easier to take out everyone else and only leave the breeders in the original tank. Anywhoo, if you want them to breed again and they will simply stay with your same feeding habbits and when you do a water change next time make it a bit colder. More than anything else in my practice in breeding cold water does it. Especially with heavy feeding right after a water change with cold water.
> 
> The reason I want to know how long you've had your reds is because if this is the first time they have bred then you don't want to keep the fry cause the first batch is never a strong batch. Hope this helps!!!


Listen to the ^^^ *GURU* ^^^ of breeding!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

im not much of a breeding guru but i would say if the wounds are bad see if you can stick a tank divider in quickly to trap the breeding pair to that side of the tank this way they can get a break from all the attacks till they can heal and take the fry raise for a little and since these guys are saying the first batch is not strong feed them back to the piranhas after they are meal size

good luck i hope nothing happens to your breeders


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if you want to keep an exclusinve breeding pair oyu could seperate then but like said a 75 would be better then a 55 due to the extra width


----------

